# How to clear the library in Amarok



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Fedora Core 6 and use KDE. The version of Amarok I'm using is 1.4.5.

With Rhythmbox you can delete the file/folder /home/username/.gnome2/rhythmbox to clear the library. Is there an analogous situation for Amarok? Or, how would you clear all the entries in the Collection of Amarok?

Thanks,

royeo


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2007)

royeo said:


> I have Fedora Core 6 and use KDE. The version of Amarok I'm using is 1.4.5.
> 
> With Rhythmbox you can delete the file/folder /home/username/.gnome2/rhythmbox to clear the library. Is there an analogous situation for Amarok? Or, how would you clear all the entries in the Collection of Amarok?
> 
> ...


Click on Collection tab, choose Entire Collection, Press [Ctrl] + A, right click, choose Manage File > Delete All


----------

